# Samsung rises to no. 1 tv maker in usa



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: FlatPanelsHD


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

Does anyone know why Vizio's 4Q sales decreased so much? I haven't heard of any news regarding any major problems with their TVs. Maybe they were supplier constrained for some part.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Vizio is more dependent on other companies and the complex supplier/manufacturer/seller relationships likely affect what they can deliver to market more than others. They have relatively little in the way of their own research and development, and are more of a technology seller than developer. Think about how they got to where they are. They started out by simply buying product from the major manufacturers and relabling it. As their marketing power grew they were more able to define what they wanted and get others to build it for them at marketable pricing. The eventually built more of their own design and engineering and production capability, but they still are not a driver in creating new technology as much as refining and delivering what others develop. This leaves them somewhat at the mercy of the very complicated supply and production chains that have evolved.

The industry is shaking out hard in the display business. How it plays out moving forward will be very curious.


----------

